# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  HGH post shoulder surgery log

## fishn4life

I had shoulder surgery 4 weeks ago and started a log on another forum. There has been a lot of useful info found here and since this is one of the few sites that has an injury forum I am posting my log on here for anyone interested.

I'm a male in my mid 30's. Had rotator cuff surgery to repair a couple of torn tendons. It seems there are still a lot of questions regarding use for gh and it's role with healing. The consensus seems to agree that gh aids in healing and promotes faster recovery. Hoping to document my recovery over the next year or so.

I started posting in the beginning of May....
*
May 9th, 2010*

Surgery
I had surgery on my right rotator cuff - torn superspinatous and bicep tendons 8 days ago (typing is tough left handed)
I have been on GH for 7 days now @ 2 iu ed. GH is blue top grade, not pharm and since this is my 1st time I have nothing to compare it to.
Im on constant pain mngmnt so any sides reported would be skewed.
I had IGF levels tested prior and will retest in a few weeks to confirm GH.
So far life is painfully miserable and anyone who has had this surgery will back me on this  :Sad Song: 

*Here's my game plan:*
*
6 months ED*
2-3 iu's GH 
Super Cissus
Glucosamine
multi V
Fish Oil

*Wks 8-12*
Once I get some ROM back (8 weeks?) I will introduce IGF LR3 40mcg/day x 4 weeks

*Wks 13-24*
If all is going well I will then incorporate 200mg test w/ 50mg deca w/ N2slin each week x 12.

*Wks 25-32*
A few weeks of PCT (hcg & Arimidex ) and sarms 50mg ED x 60 days

Diet will be complex carbs, high Protein, minimal fats & sugars, veggies & fruit.

PT starts in 4 days - I'll try to update at least once a week with progress....

----------


## fishn4life

*May 13th, 2010*

Had first day of rehab today...
Painful, but a good pain. Knowing the pain is making progress makes it worthwhile.
I have an experienced therapist who has worked on several shoulders. Should be a good gauge to see if HGH aids in speed of recovery, when compared to average rehab time.
So far no sides with the HGH, getting igf levels tested tuesday.

----------


## fishn4life

*May 19th, 2010*

Well rehab post shoulder surgery sucks! Not so much the pain but the frustration of learning how to use my arm again.
I had my second therapy session yesterday and both me and my therapist are amazed at my increase in ROM since the 1st session.
Everyday I've been doing about 10 minute x3 sessions of simple shoulder moves (reaching, pendulum, squeezing, etc...) and on pt day my therapist has me lye on a table and she moves my shoulder in what seems every possible direction. The ROM was significantly better than the 1st day and my therapist was truly amazed.
Now I know I have a long road ahead but I'm confident my supplements and GH are aiding with the healing process.
I upped my dose to 2.5 ius ED

----------


## fishn4life

*May 26th, 2010*

Got good news today.....
Blood work came back. 3 weeks ago (before GH) IGF-1 levels were 156. Been taking 2.5 ius ED and new IGF-1 levels came back @ 332 ng/ml. With these results I will stay with 2.5 ius ED for the 5 months remaining.

Rehab is going good. I'm seeing my therapist 2x a week and every session so far she is amazed at the improvement in ROM. I am still doing passive movement but everyday continues to show improvement.
I am thinking about introducing Lr3 in week 4 instead of week 8 due to further research. I'm open for suggestions....Even though my rehab is at the passive state, I'm still circulating blood and working the tissue. So theoretically Lr3 will still be directed in to promote growth?
Grip is also improving and I am now able to hold my arm in place without a sling.
Will continue to keep posted.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Thanks for the continued updates  :Smilie:  

Those blood-work numbers are looking really good. 

Hopefully your rehab continues to progress smoothly.

Best of luck bro,

-VM

----------


## fishn4life

*June 5th, 2010*

Update - Been 4-5 weeks since surgery. Slowly making forward progress with rehab still consisting of passive therapy. Actually able to use affected side to help type this so there is improvement. Continuing GH dose @ 2.5 ius ED.
After speaking with a couple therapist I'm about where I should be with ROM.
Physically I'm feeling good, getting more independent with moving around and chores around the house. Was able to sleep on my back in bed for the first time last night.  :Cheers: 


Going back and forth on when to start igf lr3....
I'm not getting any resistance training yet so I'm thinking I should wait to start until I can work the tissue.
I also have some test and deca staring me in the face ED.... :Cross-Eyed: 


Ive lost about 10 lbs in the last 4 weeks, muscles with atrophy, cant wait to get back to the gym!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## fishn4life

Going off track here a bit...

I started Test and Deca  yesterday. Will be taking the following doses:

80mg Test C 40mg Deca / 2 x week through the month.

I know most will look at this and think whats the point. I have done a lot of research and believe this dose will be beneficial for my rehab needs. If not I'll change the doses and keep posted.
Continuing passive movement for therapy. Started light cardio, lifting legs, and abs this week at the gym. Feels good to get back into a workout routine......even if its a small one.  :Bbsmile:

----------


## fishn4life

I've dropped the ball on the log the last few weeks. Here's the update, I'm about 7 weeks post surgery now. My recovery has been slow, in most part for two reasons -
1) As nice as my therapist is (was) she was not aggressive. A couple of days before my post op check up she took measurements and told me we are behind where we need to be. She then tried to make up lost time by being too aggressive and almost tearing my shoulder again. I did some research and found a great PT who knows shoulders. The Rx from the new PT is night and day from the Rx I was receiving. I recommend anyone who is reading this for post surgery advise - do a lot of research on your PT before starting. The treatment you receive will vary and can make a big difference in your recovery.
2) I believe while the GH has been very beneficial in aiding in tissue growth, it has also expedited the growth of scar tissue. I have been working my RC 8-10 times a day to get where I need to be at with range of motion. I'm not too far behind but it is something to consider.

Still dosing 160/80 T & D EW. Starting to feel effects and feels great!
Still tough laying flat at night but improvement is noticed.

Thats all for now....

----------


## mehogfan

Update?

----------


## mehogfan

I had the exact same surgery 4 weeks ago this Friday. I am abut to start GH. I am very interested in these updates. Thanks.

----------


## hankhankk

even tho im really late Thank you for this im about to get the same surgery plus some and was think of this exact routine (supplements) to get myself back to army fit faster. 

If anyone reads this and can point me to another topic relating to this it would be greatly appreciated. (cant get search to work)

----------

